
MIPS Announces I7200 32-bit CPU with New NanoMIPS ISA - DiabloD3
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12699/mips-announces-i7200-32bit-cpu-with-new-nanomips-isa
======
SomeHacker44
It's always nice to see new CPUs and new ISAs with interesting new
architectures. The overwhelming commercial success of x64 and ARM seems to
have reduced the investment in these areas (except to further the performance
of said architectures), so this is really refreshing to see.

I still have my R4000 and R10000 SGI systems running IRIX. I'd love to get an
R16000 one day.

